# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  وذبلت ايامي ..

## عفاف الهدى

باتت حياتي كباقة الورد تلك..
حيث ذبلت ايامي ..

نظرت لنفسي فوجدت وجنتي تجعدتا ..



جلست انتظرك على كرسيي ..
عام كامل..


فلم اجد سوى ان هذا نصيبي ..
اه..اه..على نصيبي ..
ذبلت وذبلت ايامي ..
ترى هل سأظل على كرسيي لوحدي ..
او هناك من سيشاركني على الكرسي  الأخر بجانبي ..


انتظر تعليقاتكم  :sad2:

----------


## قمر دنياي

تصوير روعه وكلمات اروع
 يعطيك الله العافيه 
دمتي بود

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

تصوير حلـــــــــو عفاف
وان شاءالله قريب يجي الي يريح بالك
ربي يعطيك ماسألتي عنه بحق محمد وآله

موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
دمتي بود...

----------


## نبراس،،،

رغم ذبوول الورد إلى انه يحتفض برونقه وجماله 
هكذا خلقهاا الله جميله على كل حال 
احاسيس راائعه اختي عفاف 
وتصويير اروع تحياتي لك
اتمنى ان تقضا جمييه حواائجك 
دمتبخيير

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
تصوير حلووو وكلمات احلى
والله يعطيج ماتتمنيه بحق محمد وآل محمد
وبسم الله على أيامج ماتذبل ان شاء الله
تسلمييين عفاف ع الصور
والله يعطيج الف عاافيه
دمتي بحمى الجليل
تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

قمر دنياي 
دمعة طفلة يتيمة
نبراس
شذى الزهراء

اشكر لكم مروركم الي اسعدني بحق 
وقضى الله حوائجنا جميع ببركات هذا الشهر الفضيل 
 :embarrest:

----------


## Malamh Cute

مرآحب ،

تسلم الإيدين عفآإف ع الطرح :) ،

وإن شآإء الله آيآإمش كلهآ سعآإده ومآفيهآ ذبل,,}

ربي يعطيش آلف عآإفيه ،

لآخلآ ولآعدم 

سي يو

ملآمح كيوت

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تسلمي حبيبتي 

ايامنا جميع حلوه ان شاء الله

----------


## همس الصمت

التصوير مرة رهيب
ووعلى الرغم من ذبول الورود الا ان الوانها روعه ..
وسمت عليك االزهراء ام الحسن
واسم الله على ايامك عن الذبول حبيبتي
والله يجعل كل ايامك فرح وسعادة 
والله ينولك مرادك يارب ..
بحق محمد وآل بيته اجمعين ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هموس حبيبتي 
ادعي ليي ببركات الزهراء واولادها 
اهدأ وترجع حياتي لطبيعتها
والله يسعد قوبنا جميع 
اختش
afaf al huda

----------


## ABU A7MED

مسا الخير 

يعطيكى  ألف عافية أختى ع الصور الحلوة 

فقط الامل اختى الامل  :)

خالص تحيتى ..~

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تسلم عالتوصية اخوي 
الأمل بالله كبير

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الحمد لله تلألأت ايامي

http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=95887

----------

